# Paint peeling on joint compound



## mitchnrobin (Dec 14, 2010)

I just redid my bathroom. I have one section that the paint is peeling of of the joint compound. I used DAP wallboard joint compound. Then sealed with a water based primer. The paint is "bubbleing" and peeling off in strips right down to the compound. Almost like it is not sticking to the wall. I am a novice at this and would appeciate any ideas. I have read that an oil based primer promotes adheasion is this true?.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

The joint compound should not be dusty! That is why the primer peeled.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mitchnrobin said:


> I just redid my bathroom. I have one section that the paint is peeling of of the joint compound. I used DAP wallboard joint compound. Then sealed with a water based primer. The paint is "bubbleing" and peeling off in strips right down to the compound. Almost like it is not sticking to the wall. I am a novice at this and would appeciate any ideas. I have read that an oil based primer promotes adheasion is this true?.


 
What exactly?


----------



## j4bentley (Dec 14, 2010)

you should use a 20 or 45 min mud in a bathroom because it is more resistant to moister.


----------



## mitchnrobin (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry I don't think I made myself clear. It is "bubbling" and peeling within hours of painting. Have not used the shower yet. Could it be that the mud was not completly dry? Would a water based primer cause this also?


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

If the mud patch in the bubbling section was applied extra thick, it is possible it was still wet underneath. I would give it more time to dry and then try priming again.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey mitch,
When you mudded the areas that are peeling did you apply more than one coat of mud? If so did you sand the first coat then apply the second coat? Then sand again and apply the primer?

Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## mitchnrobin (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Spraygunn. What I did was apply the first coat, let it sit overnight, wet sanded with a damp sponge then applied the second coat. From what I am hearing I am suspecting that I may not have waited long enough before painting and the mud may have still been wet underneath. Would that cause the primer and paint not to stick? It was about a 1/2" crack that I was filling and the mud was fairly thick. I have redone the mudding and am waiting 24 hours between each coat. The only question I have is that we have a water based primer and I am not sure if that is correct to use in this situation.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Mitch,
Well that might be the case, however what I was thinking was if you dry sanded it then put a second coat of mud on top, often times what happens is bubbles will form on the second coat. The way to eliminate that is to not sand before the second coat, just use your broad knife and lightly run it across the surface to knock down and clumps or lines from the first coat, then apply the second coat. This will stop any further bubbles, but if you say you wet sanded it I don't know if that would matter. The mud may have still been soft underneath as you suspected. I would prime the walls using Zinssers acrylic primer in the blue and white label instead of the BIN, it will dry a little slower than the BIN and allow a little more penetration. I would also vacuum the walls to be sure you have removed any dust, giving yourself a solid surface for the primer to bond to. 
Keep the board abreast on the outcome. Good Luck

Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I will ask again, WHAT primer did you use, it DOES make a difference


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Give it plenty of time to dry and apply Zinsser Gardz to it. That'll penetrate and seal as well as lock down any residual dust. Then prime and paint as normal, with good primer and paint. No Kilz, Behr, Valspar, Olympic, etc...


----------

